# EEA family permit - health insurance



## emilyr0se (Nov 2, 2012)

hello forum people!

This forum has been such a huge help :clap2:

My husband, daughter and I are about to apply for an EEA family permit and would really appreciate your guidance on the issue comprehensive sickness insurance.

Our story - I have dual Australian/ Irish citizenship, he and our baby daughter are Aussies. We're currently in Australia. He and I lived in the UK pre-baby for 5 years (him - highly skilled visa, me- Ancestry). We want to go back to settle. We think the EEA family permit is probably the best long term option.

Our questions - 
a) if we are granted the Family Permit, we then need to apply for a Certificate of residence which is valid for 5 years?
b) This forum suggests that we will need health insurance to apply for the Certificate. However, as Australians, do we need to get comprehensive sickness insurance? 

I ask this because Aus and the UK have reciprocal medical care arrangements. When we lived in the UK, we never had an issue paying for/ accessing health care. Of course, this time (if we are successful!) we will be in the UK via my Irish citizenship. Also, we have National Insurance numbers and paid into it while there the first time. 

Thank you in advance for your advice 

Emily


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


emilyr0se said:


> hello forum people!
> 
> This forum has been such a huge help :clap2:
> 
> ...


*a)* Your husband and baby daughter should be issued their EEA-Family Permits without any complications. Once in the UK, you could apply for your Registration Certificate by using form EEA1, and they will apply for their Residence Card by using form EEA2

*b)* To apply for the EEA - Family Permit you don't need CSI. However, you might need it once your family applies for their RC and yet, that's subject to how you exercise treaty rights in the UK. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## emilyr0se (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for that! We'll just have to see how it goes.

Emily


----------

